# Warriors of chaos armybook question



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

Its 7th edition correct?


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes it is. The previous one, was known as Hordes of Chaos.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

thank you.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

7th edition? _7th edition?_ *7th edition?*
what? and necrons are just at 3rd?
GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR..................


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Warhammer Fantasy has been around for a lot longer than Warhammer 40k, hence Fantasy is currently in its 7th edition and 40k only in 5th edition. If it makes you feel better there are plenty of armies in Fantasy that have been due updates for a long time, just ask any Chaos Dwarf player.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

squeek said:


> Warhammer Fantasy has been around for a lot longer than Warhammer 40k, hence Fantasy is currently in its 7th edition and 40k only in 5th edition. If it makes you feel better there are plenty of armies in Fantasy that have been due updates for a long time, just ask any Chaos Dwarf player.


Ain't that the truth mate. Although I doubt we'll ever see Chaos Dwarves again. Just like 40k will probably never see Squats again. It's truly sad.


----------

